# free guppies and corkscrew vals



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I have about 20-25 small to baby guppies. I started with 2 and now have about 30.

I also have about 20-30 corkscrew vals stems.

Let me know if anyone needs any before I post them on craigslist as free giveaways

PS


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi! I'm about to start a new tank and would love the vals. Maybe the guppies, too. LOL. I'm in Plano, where are you?


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello I would love some corkscrew val, where are you located?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

What kind are the guppies? Are they true breeding or just random assortment?


----------

